# CF Carrier who had hoped to egg share...



## charnelopie (May 5, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to all of this, we found out that we need to have IVF as I have blogged fallopian tubes..no other problems. After plenty of research my partner and i decided to go on an egg share programe as we ticked all of the right boxes. Well...today I have got my results back and discovered I am a CF carrier, my egg share co-ordinator told me that I would still b able to do an egg share if I find my own recipient, any ideas how I wuld do this?

Thank you


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

charnelopie  just wanted to say welcome, sorry I don't know the answer to this but I'm sure one of the girls will know more..good luck


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi - Sorry to hear you are having problems trying to share your eggs  

Don't quote me on this but Im pretty sure you can give eggs to someone whose partner is not a cf carrier - I think it only causes a problem if both you and whoever the sperm is coming from are CF carriers?

If your clinic are saying you'll have to find your own recipient I think I would contact a few other clinics and ask them how they would deal with this scenario.

Im so sure there was a lady on here before who was a cf carrier and egg shared.

Wishing you loads of luck  

x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Charnelopie

I know for a fact of 2 ladies that have egg shared with the CF gene. Both at the CRm London. As long as your husband or your recipient husband doesnt carry the gene also, you should be fine. Both had recipient found by the clinic really easy as well.

Good luck hun
Natalie xxx


----------



## charnelopie (May 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help. I have contacted CRM London and waiting to hear back from them. xxx


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Charnelopie

I am looking for an egg sharer - someone willing to come to London... but to the ARGC.  Is that something you would consider?

I have to find my own egg sharer to go there as they don't run a program.

Let me know... 

Alley


----------

